# Want a cleaner setup



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

This is what I'm working with now


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

id ditch teh noid blocks, and mount up some accumaxs somewhere else, just moving those would help a LOT.. 

and then id shrink wrap the dump wiring and tuck it as well as you can


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

to really get it simple and clean u need side port returns...


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star_@Dec 23 2010, 09:49 PM~19406748
> *to really get it simple and clean u need side port returns...
> *


 :uh:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I guess its not bad at all. I just now thought of the idea of adding one of those deals where the dump and solenoid wires plug into and the switch cord wires plugging into the other side. Idk what its called. Also maybe painting my dump wires black so they're not so noticeable.


----------



## texasgold (Feb 28, 2003)

I have the same type setup with dumps on top...but its all about how you have everything running, example: hoses and wires


----------



## Classic Customs (Oct 31, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Dec 23 2010, 08:55 PM~19406826
> *I guess its not bad at all.  I just now thought of the idea of adding one of those deals where the dump and solenoid  wires plug into and the switch cord wires plugging into the other side.  Idk what its called.  Also maybe painting my dump wires black so they're not so noticeable.
> *


always wandered why no one has came out with some blackwire dumps. i know it has something to do with gauge cordination or something. but man that yellow just sucks lol


----------



## edmunds costoms hyd (Jun 26, 2002)

Looks like your hose need some rerouting too. If you have room under the racks I would trun the fitting the other way so the hoses go under them to clear the airea up and hard line the returns like this.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

> _Originally posted by lone star+Dec 23 2010, 08:49 PM~19406748-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


seee what i mean, imagine with side port returns. much cleaner


----------



## touchdowntodd (Jun 4, 2007)

ps - id suggest bigger gauge power wire.. looks like 4 or 6 gauge?


----------



## 509Rider (Oct 20, 2003)

I hate seeing any wires or noids, here is mine all wires hidden except square, hardlines next.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by touchdowntodd_@Dec 23 2010, 08:47 PM~19406724
> *id ditch teh noid blocks, and mount up some accumaxs somewhere else, just moving those would help a LOT..
> 
> and then id shrink wrap the dump wiring and tuck it as well as you can
> *


I kno. I plan on getting rid of my blocks I'm just waiting on Daniel on the 48v theory then imma upgrade my Accumax's. What's wrong with the placement now?

Shrink wrap the wires? why shrink wrap?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by 509Rider_@Dec 23 2010, 09:31 PM~19407229
> *I hate seeing any wires or noids, here is mine all wires hidden except square, hardlines next.
> 
> 
> ...


That's clean

Not really into the hardline tho like others mentioned


----------



## ars!n (Mar 18, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Dec 23 2010, 09:56 PM~19407446
> *That's clean
> 
> Not really into the hardline tho like others mentioned
> *


 :twak:


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

get steel braided return lines..


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by ars!n_@Dec 23 2010, 11:57 PM~19408614
> *
> :twak:
> *


What??


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Dec 24 2010, 12:25 AM~19408787
> *get steel braided return lines..
> *


Yes, steel braided is an absolute thought. But what's the name of the part that connects the wires from the dump and solenoid wires to the switch cord wires?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

are you taking about like a 12 connection terminal block ?


----------



## CoupeDTS (Nov 10, 2007)

Id say hardlines and paneling will cover up wires and batteries and solenoids. Then I put black wire loom on any remaining dump wires and it blends in with the dark blue back ground or if you had black it would blend in. Or if you want to get fancy buy some bigger hardline and run your dump wires in hardline tube for more chrome.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 24 2010, 06:29 PM~19414267
> *are you taking about like a 12 connection terminal block ?
> *


Uh I guess that's what its called. I've seen them used in setups but don't know the name of them. Where can I get one?


----------



## OVERTIME (Nov 28, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Dec 24 2010, 08:27 PM~19414647
> *Uh I guess that's what its called.  I've seen them used in setups but don't know the name of them.  Where can I get one?
> *


YOU CAN GO TO RADIO SHACK AND GET ONE THERE I BET


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OVERTIME_@Dec 24 2010, 07:44 PM~19414770
> *
> YOU CAN GO TO RADIO SHACK  AND GET ONE THERE I BET
> *


Coo thanks Ivan. I'll got check it out after the holidays


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

:biggrin: :biggrin:


----------



## LC CONNECTEK (May 6, 2008)

:thumbsup: :thumbsup: :biggrin:


----------



## gizmoscustoms (Sep 21, 2007)




----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

I got you covered on the Terminal Block. I got em in stock $10.00 each! They are heavy duty ones. The ones from Radio Shack are cheap small ones for little projects. I'm here in Pueblo. I also re-do/ re-wire set-ups. I hate the look of wires everywhere too. I try to hide them as much as possible. I wire it all in black wire so if i cant hide them, they're not as noticible anyway. Hit me up if you would like to do up your set-up 719-671-8975 Joe--LawLess Custom Hydraulics :thumbsup: 

Here's some set-ups i've done. These were full installs.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Dec 23 2010, 07:55 PM~19406826
> *I guess its not bad at all.  I just now thought of the idea of adding one of those deals where the dump and solenoid  wires plug into and the switch cord wires plugging into the other side.  Idk what its called.  Also maybe painting my dump wires black so they're not so noticeable.
> *


paint will probably chip off i would put heat shrink on them


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

my ride, im redoing it though


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Hey Joe I appreciate the offer but I'd rather do it myself but I will more than likely hit you up for a terminal block tho  I do like the way you ran the dump wires along the fittings in the first pic. If you have anymore ideas let me know playa 

Loco 78 I like the idea of heat shrink on the wires for the dumps. I might try that out :thumbsup:


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

Its all good :thumbsup: I like to also run the wires inside the rack cause i use box tubing for the base and usually the pump mounts. Hides the wires and keeps them from sitting in fluid if a leak happens. If you need any help feel free to give me a call. I dont mind giving away my two cents. I also have afew misc. regal parts if you ever need anything.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Dec 28 2010, 12:14 AM~19437744
> *I got you covered on the Terminal Block. I got em in stock $10.00 each! They are heavy duty ones. The ones from Radio Shack are cheap small ones for little projects. I'm here in Pueblo. I also re-do/ re-wire set-ups. I hate the look of wires everywhere too. I try to hide them as much as possible. I wire it all in black wire so if i cant hide them, they're not as noticible anyway. Hit me up if you would like to do up your set-up 719-671-8975 Joe--LawLess Custom Hydraulics :thumbsup:
> 
> Here's some set-ups i've done. These were full installs.
> ...


nice job hiding the terminal blocks.....


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

this is wat i did for the dump wiring, got the idea from outhopu looks alot beter than the bright red wires mine had


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Dec 28 2010, 05:06 PM~19442443
> *Its all good :thumbsup:  I like to also run the wires inside the rack cause i use box tubing for the base and usually the pump mounts. Hides the wires and keeps them from sitting in fluid if a leak happens. If you need any help feel free to give me a call. I dont mind giving away my two cents. I also have afew misc. regal parts if you ever need anything.
> *


Coo homie i'll have to save your #. I'm from La Junta but currently live in butt fuck Wyoming


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 28 2010, 05:47 PM~19442733
> *this is wat i did for the dump wiring, got the idea from outhopu looks alot beter than the bright red wires mine had
> 
> 
> ...


Is that the hardline method? I thought that was nice as hell how he did that to the Regal setup


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Dec 28 2010, 07:20 PM~19444122
> *Is that the hardline method?  I thought that was nice as hell how he did that to the Regal setup
> *


yeah thats the hardlines, just sprayed them black


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOMS (Oct 8, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 23 2010, 10:00 PM~19406891
> *always wandered why no one has came out with some blackwire dumps. i know it has something to do with gauge cordination or something. but man that yellow just sucks lol
> *


you know we will find a picture in the hydraulic wow topic of someone electrical taping the wire to make it black or spray paint lol


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by KINGFISH_CUSTOMS_@Dec 29 2010, 01:15 AM~19447141
> *you know we will find a picture in the hydraulic wow topic of someone electrical taping the wire to make it black or spray paint lol
> *


I'm sure there's already one there like that :cheesy:


----------



## Hoppn62 (Dec 18, 2005)

if you use adex or adel dumps you can hardline youre wires


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by Hoppn62_@Dec 29 2010, 11:00 PM~19453610
> *if you use adex or adel dumps you can hardline youre wires
> *


You can do it with regular dumps also. It's just a little harder. This how I did it.


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider+Dec 24 2010, 08:27 PM~19414647-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...



This looks really good for such a minor detail :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 29 2010, 09:39 PM~19453959
> *You can do it with regular dumps also. It's just a little harder. This how I did it.
> 
> 
> ...


This would be real nice to do but, unfortunately I'm not skilled nor do I have the tools. I know i know; that's not an excuse. I'm still looking for ideas. I'm trying to bust out a cleaner nicer ride this summer.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

After studying the pictures Outhopu posted. I don't think I'd be that difficult to do. All I think I'd need is a small tube bender, some heat shrink and a threader deal oh and some hardline. Maybe a few more small supplies. And since my pumps are sitting in the house for he winter; shit I might as well attempt this and see what happens.


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 28 2010, 05:45 PM~19442721
> *nice job hiding the terminal blocks.....
> *



I dont like to hide the terminal blocks. I have them mounted for easy access when working on the set-up. I think they show off a nice wiring job anyways.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Dec 30 2010, 12:29 AM~19456665
> *I dont like to hide the terminal blocks. I have them mounted for easy access when working on the set-up. I think they show off a nice wiring job anyways.
> *


i hid mine figure if its done right you shouldn't need to be messing with it much anyway


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 30 2010, 01:56 AM~19456786
> *i hid mine figure if its done right you shouldn't need to be messing with it much anyway
> *


Well not to many people take the time to use terminal blocks around here. Most of the time wires are just everywhere. Thats why i like to show the terminal block.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Dec 30 2010, 01:13 AM~19455043
> *After studying the pictures Outhopu posted.  I don't think I'd be that difficult to do.  All I think I'd need is a small tube bender, some heat shrink and a threader deal oh and some hardline.  Maybe a few more small supplies.  And since my pumps are sitting in the house for he winter; shit I might as well attempt this and see what happens.
> *


Thats more like it. It won't cost you too much for the tools and materials. That was my first time doing the wires like that.


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

Those loopty loop returns are gonna make any setup look cluttered, I doubt anyone would hardline you returns without having your pumps on hand tho.. first thing I would do is run your dump ground to the dump body or even under the nut that holds the noid onto the cartidge. Your 24v switch wire, I would run straight to the outside, then back under the batty, and under the rack all the way to the terminal. Every wire and hose needs to be straight forward or straight sideways to look clean, no 45 degree short cuts, make everything take a 90 degree turn.Even wires that need no stress releife still need to look supported. running everything perfectly straight does that. I'd run the right pump cylinder hoses down to the right,like on the left side, If you pressure and return ports were swapped on the right pump, that would help alot. But the money for a new block could be spent elsewhere.

But honestly it doesnt look back for a basic rack. I wouldnt worry about it too much unless you plan on doing a rack with everything to the sides out of the way


----------



## AndrewH (Dec 12, 2002)

> _Originally posted by JM6386_@Dec 28 2010, 02:14 AM~19437744
> *I got you covered on the Terminal Block. I got em in stock $10.00 each! They are heavy duty ones.
> *



I wish I wouldve known how valuable terminal blocks would be in 2010, I literally threw away hundreds of them, all shapes and sizes, a couple years ago. Because I couldnt get anyone to take them off my hands back then.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Securing the ground wire under the dump noid nut sounds a bit better than drilling a hole in the dump cartridge although it looks good like that. My only concerns are if the dump cartridge is an efficient enough ground and since I cut my wires too short to route them the new way that I'd have to splice them and fit them inside the hardline. I know there's different diameters but I don't want fat ass hardlines running everywhere.

The skinnier the better. And no that's not what she said :biggrin: 

Maybe like 1/4" hardline is what I had in mind.


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 28 2010, 07:47 PM~19442733
> *this is wat i did for the dump wiring, got the idea from outhopu looks alot beter than the bright red wires mine had
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :cheesy:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 30 2010, 04:12 PM~19460469
> *Thats more like it. It
> won't cost you too much for the tools and materials. That was my first time doing the wires like that.
> *


What size bit did you use on the dump cartridge and how deep did u drill


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Dec 30 2010, 08:18 PM~19461318
> *What size bit did you use on the dump cartridge and how deep did u drill
> *


By a 10-32 tap and drill set. You can usually find them at your local hardware store. Get the shortest bolt you can find so you can do a shallow hole in the dump block. I used 3/16" line but if you have a splice you will need to use at least 1/4" to fit the wire inside. I believe LOCO 78 used 1/4" line on his. Just make sure you drill the hole offset to the cartridge to prevent drilling into it.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by AndrewH_@Dec 30 2010, 04:16 PM~19460491
> *Those loopty loop returns are gonna make any setup look cluttered, I doubt anyone would hardline you returns without having your pumps on hand tho.. first thing I would do is run your dump ground to the dump body or even under the nut that holds the noid onto the cartidge. Your 24v switch wire, I would run straight to the outside, then back under the batty, and under the rack all the way to the terminal. Every wire and hose needs to be straight forward or straight sideways to look clean, no 45 degree short cuts, make everything take a 90 degree turn.Even wires that need no stress releife still need to look supported. running everything perfectly straight does that. I'd run the right pump cylinder hoses down to the right,like on the left side, If you pressure and return ports were swapped on the right pump, that would help alot. But the money for a new block could be spent elsewhere.
> 
> But honestly it doesnt look back for a basic rack. I wouldnt worry about it too much unless you plan on doing a rack with everything to the sides out of the way
> *


Yea I know that my setup isn't all that bad but its still kind of an eye sore seeing those wires like that.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 30 2010, 06:08 PM~19461654
> *By a 10-32 tap and drill set. You can usually find them at your local hardware store. Get the shortest bolt you can find so you can do a shallow hole in the dump block. I used 3/16" line but if you have a splice you will need to use at least 1/4" to fit the wire inside. I believe LOCO 78 used 1/4" line on his. Just make sure you drill the hole offset to the cartridge to prevent drilling into it.
> *


you don't really need to drill and tap a hole, since your dumps already have holes in them, here's what i did, i got hex screws with the head slightly bigger than the hole, then i drilled them out deep enough for the head to sit flush, and that's what i used as a ground and to hold the little brackets.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 30 2010, 09:47 PM~19463436
> *you don't really need to drill and tap a hole, since your dumps already have holes in them, here's what i did, i got hex screws with the head slightly bigger than the hole, then i drilled them out deep enough for the head to sit flush, and that's what i used as a ground and to hold the little brackets.
> 
> 
> ...


:thumbsup: fuckin sweet idea. See I thought about those two holes on the dump body to and just trying to stick a small bolt thru it and attach the ground to the bolt. This method is way better than the one I had in mind. Will most definitely do this. Right on Loco 78.

You know what? I thought of maybe polishing the hardline with some steel wool and some wheel polish and see it I can get it to shine any. What do you think?


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Dec 30 2010, 10:25 PM~19464493
> *:thumbsup:  fuckin sweet idea.  See I thought about those two holes on the dump body to and just trying to stick a small bolt thru it and attach the ground to the bolt.  This method is way better than the one I had in mind.  Will most definitely do this.  Right on Loco 78.
> 
> You know what?  I thought of maybe polishing the hardline with some steel wool and some wheel polish and see it I can get it to shine any.  What do you think?
> *


dont know never tried polishing with steel wool, should shine up decent just with some polish, i like the eagle one never dull wadding polish,


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Can't wait to get crackin on this. Gotta wait till I gets paid since I gotta get the tools and what not still. Got everything all priced out already tho


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

I completely over looked the fact you had those 2 holes to work with already. That will make it much easier on you. Post pics when you get it done.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 31 2010, 12:29 PM~19468104
> *I completely over looked the fact you had those 2 holes to work with already. That will make it much easier on you. Post pics when you  get it done.
> *


Most definitely will


----------



## Gorilla Bob (Oct 5, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Dec 24 2010, 10:27 PM~19414647
> *Uh I guess that's what its called.  I've seen them used in setups but don't know the name of them.  Where can I get one?
> *


radio shack has em , or any electronics store should. home dept might as well


----------



## individualsbox (Jul 18, 2005)




----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

glad u takin pride in ur trunk homie,,.a lotta mofos dont do that nowadays,.,.  

post dem pics up wen its all done,.,.or as u go along


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Dec 31 2010, 10:20 PM~19472147
> *glad u takin pride in ur trunk homie,,.a lotta mofos dont do that nowadays,.,.
> 
> post dem pics up wen its all done,.,.or as u go along
> *


Oh for sure bro. I'll take some progress pics and some of the final assembly. I'm anxious to get started.


----------



## datdude-oc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Dec 30 2010, 12:39 AM~19453959
> *You can do it with regular dumps also. It's just a little harder. This how I did it.
> 
> 
> ...


How would you feed the wire through tubing that size around the bends.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by datdude-oc_@Dec 31 2010, 09:53 PM~19472331
> *How would you feed the wire through tubing that size around the bends.
> *


seems like the logical thing to do would be to have the wire already ran inside before bending.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 31 2010, 11:07 PM~19472390
> *seems like the logical thing to do  would be to have the wire already ran inside before bending.
> *


Damn, never thought about that part. Good thing someone brought that up


----------



## datdude-oc (Jan 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 1 2011, 02:07 AM~19472390
> *seems like the logical thing to do  would be to have the wire already ran inside before bending.
> *


ok that does make sense, just hope you don't pinch a wire though


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78+Jan 1 2011, 01:07 AM~19472390-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


If you use a quality bender the tube will not pinch the wire. The wire isn't a super tight fit it's just that once you bend the tube you can't push it through the bends.


----------



## Windex (Apr 29, 2004)

> _Originally posted by datdude-oc_@Jan 1 2011, 07:29 AM~19473441
> *ok that does make sense, just hope you don't pinch a wire though
> *


you cud just run a string thru the hardline and bend it, then tie one end of the string to the dump wire and pull it thru.. but i dont think it wud get pinched


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Windex_@Jan 1 2011, 05:13 PM~19476130
> *you cud just run a string thru the hardline and bend it, then tie one end of the string to the dump wire and pull it thru.. but i dont think it wud get pinched
> *


That's what I was thinking. The dump wires aren't all that stiff to where they'd be too difficult to pull thru once the hardline is bent to your liking.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

If your going to try the string do a test piece first with a couple 90 bends opposite of each other. If it will pull through that you should be able to get it to work.


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

i wouldnt do it that way, its realy hard getting the wire through the bends, i had to slightly unbend the first one because i forgot to run the wire first, wire wont get pinched anyway, if the bender pinches the bend enough to were it would pinch the wire in the first place you wont be able to get the wire through after


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I'll take yalls words for it and feed the wire thru first before bending. Cuz keep in mind; I'm more than likely gonna have a splice and pulling the wire thru the line will pull the wires apart at the joint.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

You may be better off to do the splice close to the dump. If you do that you can solder the wire and shrink wrap it to make sure you don't end up with the wire grounding inside the tubing.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 1 2011, 09:02 PM~19477870
> *You may be better off to d
> o the splice close to the dump. If you do that you can solder the wire and shrink wrap it to make sure you don't end up with the wire grounding inside the tubing.
> *


Hmm that's a thought. Then I'd be able to run a smaller diameter line at the same time :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jan 1 2011, 11:42 PM~19478243
> *Hmm that's a thought.  Then I'd be able to run a smaller diameter line at the same time :thumbsup:
> *


You could also do a male/female insulated spade connector at the end of the hardline under the dump instead to make servicing the pump easier


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 1 2011, 09:08 PM~19478499
> *You could also do a male/female insulated spade connector at the end of the hardline under the dump instead to make servicing the pump easier
> *


thats what i did one at the dump and one at the base of the pump


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 1 2011, 10:08 PM~19478499
> *You could also do a male/female insulated spade connector at the end of the hardline under the dump instead to make servicing the pump easier
> *


Would I have to have the connection covered up with some heat shrink or something once the wires are tucked neatly under the rack.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Jan 1 2011, 10:10 PM~19478519
> *thats what i did one at the dump and one at the base of the pump
> *


a connection at the dump might be considered too, that way a leaky fitting will be easier to fix. Just unplug the wire and tighten away. Cuz speaking of which; I have a leak on the tee under the dump and I can't seem to get it stopped. Its not too terribly bad but it does suck seeing fluid drops on my tanks and trunk floor. Maybe I over tightened :dunno:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jan 2 2011, 08:52 AM~19480317
> *Would I have to have the connection covered up with some heat shrink or something once the wires are tucked neatly under the rack.
> *


You can get connectors that are insulated with a plastic shroud over the metal.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 2 2011, 08:29 AM~19480480
> *You can get connectors that are insulated with a plastic shroud over the metal.
> *


Thatll be perfect. I'll have to check it out soon. Should be getting started in it soon. the earliest will be Thursday


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Since my dumps are plumbed a bit different the ground wire will still be noticeable but won't be bad since its gonna be a short wire which I will probably run on the side of the dump facing the other dump


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Here's a closer look of what I'm working with. I need to get the coils on them still


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

And this is a possible route I came up with


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Your on the right track. Should help tidy up the wires a lot.


----------



## lone star (May 22, 2003)

get side port and put the dumps next to the return port. side port look 10x better than that top return 

some used show time pumps i had


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I'm not trying to go all out and buy all kinds of parts right now. Just trying to work with what I have. Side returns do look better tho. Had I known that in the beginning, I woulda ordered them from the get go.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Does it matter which wire on the dump coil is used for the ground 

Outhopu where did you get those brackets for the hardlines at. I couldn't find them anywhere


----------



## rzarock (Sep 13, 2009)

Anybody every flip the pumps upsidedown and run all the plumbing under the car? 


Not sure if there's enough room and I'd worry about road damage but it might work....:dunno:


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jan 7 2011, 02:15 PM~19531065
> *Does it matter which wire on the dump coil is used for the ground
> 
> Outhopu where did you get those brackets for the hardlines at.  I couldn't find them anywhere
> *


 :no:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I got started today and I began with drilling the existing holes in the dump housing to fit the hex head bolts. Kinda sucks that the nut will be visible but oh well


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Here's the other side of the dump


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Got the first bed done. Looks way better in person


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

This is close to what it will look like when I'm done. Still gotta find some brackets


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

This is all I got done today. I have to do a few minor tweeks but yall get an idea of what it will look like. One pump equaled about 25" of hardline. I bought a 40" stick so I have about enough for one more on the other pump then ill need to get another short stick


----------



## aphustle (Feb 14, 2010)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jan 7 2011, 07:32 PM~19534995
> *This is all I got done today.  I have to do a few minor tweeks but yall get an idea of what it will look like.  One pump equaled about 25" of hardline.  I bought a 40" stick so I have about enough for one more on the other pump then ill need to get another short stick
> 
> 
> ...



thats nice bro,.,.i just tucked my wires behind my pump kinda like u did n its looks ok cuzz u cant see it,.,.but urs looks better













 bad picture i kno,.,.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by aphustle_@Jan 7 2011, 09:09 PM~19536025
> *thats nice bro,.,.i just tucked my wires behind my pump kinda like u did n its looks ok cuzz u cant see it,.,.but urs looks better
> *


thanx man. Yea my wires were just tucked behind my pumps too and weren't noticeable but seeing the yellow wires in top irritated me a bid. so I decided to Change it a little


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

And to think you weren't going to attempt this. Looks pretty nice for you first try.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 7 2011, 11:20 PM~19537100
> *And to think you weren't going to attempt this. Looks pretty nice for you first try.
> *


I know I'm surprised how its coming out. I was thinking tho, maybe I should have went closer to the dump coil with the end of the hardline. Right now its about 1/2" away and the other side is a tad shorter. But once I put the heat shrink it should look alright


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Your right the heat shrink will clean it up.


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

looks good  :thumbsup: :thumbsup: are you going to polish the lines when your done or paint them?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Jan 8 2011, 07:32 AM~19538530
> *looks good   :thumbsup:  :thumbsup: are you going to polish the lines when your done or paint them?
> *


Yea I've actually thought about polishing them with maybe some steel wool and some wheel polish or something. I didn't do this one cuz I wanted to see how my first attempt went. I will probably do the other lines before I begin to bend them. Any other suggestions on polishing?


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

are the lines regular steel if they are use some steel wool like you said then just follow u with a good metal polish. i like maas it works really well. maybe seal it with some zoop seal or just clear them to keep the shine.


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

does anyone offer a dump coil with terminals instead of wire leads? i know porkys had a din plug setup that looked clean.


----------



## MR.MEMO (Sep 5, 2007)

found the connection for the coil only 5 bucks. not the same like the porkys connector theirs was illuminated


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Jan 8 2011, 09:29 AM~19539054
> *are the lines regular steel if they are use some steel wool like you said then just follow u with a good metal polish. i like maas it works really well. maybe seal it with some zoop seal or just clear them to keep the shine.
> *


I think they are regular steel not 100% tho


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MR.MEMO_@Jan 8 2011, 09:47 AM~19539157
> *does anyone offer a dump coil with terminals instead of wire leads? i know porkys had a din plug setup that looked clean.
> 
> 
> ...


These are nice. I'm going to put male and female connections underneath the coil so I can easily unplug it when maintaining my fittings and what not


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Byron or anyone know where I can get some of the brackets used here in a double also


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Stainless-St...lamps,1975.html


----------



## weatmaster (Aug 13, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jan 8 2011, 07:01 PM~19539690
> *I'm going to put male and female connections underneath the coil
> *


Thats how I did it


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 8 2011, 10:17 PM~19544552
> *http://www.speedwaymotors.com/Stainless-St...lamps,1975.html
> *


Damn I was hoping there was a store localy who sold them, which I'm sure someone locally does. I just don't wanna order these online considering I only need like 2 and I hate waiting for things to come in.

Thanks anyway Byron :thumbsup: 

I'll keep looking around I guess


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by weatmaster_@Jan 9 2011, 02:56 AM~19546049
> *Thats how I did it
> *


I just have to figure out how to hide the connection under the coil somehow


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

homedepot is were i got mine....


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by casper38_@Jan 9 2011, 08:55 AM~19546609
> *homedepot is were i got mine....
> *


No Holmes Depot here


----------



## KAKALAK (Mar 11, 2005)

> _Originally posted by LOCO 78_@Dec 28 2010, 08:45 PM~19442721
> *nice job hiding the terminal blocks.....
> *


x2 I dont like looking at them either :nosad:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Got started on the other pump last night. I just drilled out the hole for the ground for now. I waiting on the brackets to hold the lines in place. I haven't found any yet and that's holding me up from finishing the first pump. 

I might try a local brake shop to see if they have any brackets that I'm looking for


----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jan 9 2011, 11:10 AM~19546665
> *No Holmes Depot here
> *


 :0


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

lookin good! :thumbsup:


----------



## CadillacTom (Nov 19, 2010)

Looking good fam!


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by JM6386+Jan 9 2011, 08:23 PM~19551066-->
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I Try :biggrin:


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jan 9 2011, 12:58 PM~19547996
> *Got started on the other pump last night.  I just drilled out the hole for the ground for now.  I waiting on the brackets to hold the lines in place.  I haven't found any yet and that's holding me up from finishing the first pump.
> 
> I might try a local brake shop to see if they have any brackets that I'm looking for
> *


*Try an Ace hardware store,thats where I get them.*


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 10 2011, 12:56 PM~19556634
> *Try an Ace hardware store,thats where I get them.
> *


Tried there too. They had some that had a rubber on them and they had some nylon ones. I might go back ACE and get one of the two if I can't find ones that I actually want.


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jan 10 2011, 01:18 PM~19556793
> *Tried there too.  They had some that had a rubber on them and they had some nylon ones.  I might go back ACE and get one of the two if I can't find ones that I actually want.
> *


*the ones with rubber work fine.Wheredo you live?*


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 10 2011, 01:30 PM~19556875
> *the ones with rubber work fine.Wheredo you live?
> *


I live in Riverton Wyoming


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I just want the brackets to blend in as much as possible


----------



## Jaime-ViejitosNM (Oct 17, 2005)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jan 10 2011, 02:22 PM~19557231
> *I live in Riverton Wyoming
> *


*orale,I thought maybe you lived in Colo Sprgs or Pueblo.*


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Jaime-ViejitosNM_@Jan 10 2011, 05:56 PM~19559178
> *orale,I thought
> maybe you lived in Colo Sprgs or Pueblo.
> *


Naw man in from La Junta but I been living here in Wyo for the last 2 years


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Damn its been a while since I've gotten anything done but I did manage to get a little done today 
Polished up the lines with some steel wool. Big difference


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Got one pump just about wrapped up. The other shouldn't be too bad nor take so long. As long as I can get some free time


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

Looks real good man. Did you clear the lines after polishing them? They may rust quickly if you didn't.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 21 2011, 05:01 PM~19662000
> *Looks real good man. Did you clear the lines after polishing them? They may rust quickly if you didn't.
> *


No I didn't clear or seal them yet. So they'd just rust from the moisture in the air? Might get some polish and either some clear or that Zoop or whatever its called; that homeboy mentioned before


----------



## ROCK OUT (Jan 7, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jan 21 2011, 03:57 PM~19661962
> *Got one pump just about wrapped up.  The other shouldn't be too bad nor take so long.  As long as I can get some free time
> 
> 
> ...


those came out nice, didnt know steal wool would polish them up like that looks good.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I know did you see the first pic where I was comparing the polished one to the untouched one


----------



## JM6386 (Aug 2, 2009)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jan 21 2011, 05:01 PM~19661995
> *
> 
> 
> ...


Lookin good :thumbsup: :thumbsup:


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Jan 21 2011, 07:07 PM~19662050
> *No I didn't clear or seal them yet.  So they'd just rust from the moisture in the air?  Might get some polish and either some clear or that Zoop or whatever its called; that homeboy mentioned before
> *


They may not rust. Most of the brake lines have some coating on them they are either aluminized or galvanized. I know the aluminized stuff can be polished to a shine with removing the coating but not sure about the galvanized stuff.


----------



## xxxxerb hancocc (May 22, 2010)

ttt! ttt! ttt! ttt! ttt! :biggrin: :thumbsup: i c ya boi! niiiiiiice :cheesy: :wow:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I finally got a hold of some clamps that I liked, to hold the lines in place tightly. I hd them made cuz I was too picky in how I wanted them.









I know I know, I should've had this done a long time ago. Been too busy with school and work


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

I finally got a hold of some clamps that I liked, to hold the lines in place tightly. I hd them made cuz I was too picky in how I wanted them.









I know I know, I should've had this done a long time ago. Been too busy with school and work


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## stevie d (Oct 30, 2002)

looks good heres a set up i did a while ago


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 30 2011, 09:27 PM~20222606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


These look much nicer. Glad you followed through and got some nice hold down tabs it makes a huge difference.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by stevie d_@Mar 30 2011, 08:22 PM~20223267
> *looks good heres a set up i did a while ago
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks Stevie D, this looks very similar to my setup layout except I used 3/16 tubing. I'll post pics of the finished product once I put it back together (hopefully soon)


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Mar 30 2011, 08:31 PM~20223372
> *These look much nicer. Glad you followed through and got some nice hold down tabs it makes a huge difference.
> *


Yes I am very pleased how it turned out. I even rubbed the lines down with some rubbing compound for the hell of it and it gave them a tad bit better shine :cheesy:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

Finally got some pics to compare. Been a lil lazy lately lol
This was before


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

This is after


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)




----------



## casper38 (Aug 17, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Apr 7 2011, 03:19 PM~20283761
> *
> 
> 
> ...


 :wow: :thumbsup:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by Classic Customs_@Dec 24 2010, 12:00 AM~19406891
> *always wandered why no one has came out with some blackwire dumps. i know it has something to do with gauge cordination or something. but man that yellow just sucks lol
> *


i have italian dumps, and they have 2 black wires :dunno:


----------



## HARDLUCK88 (Nov 8, 2001)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 30 2011, 10:27 PM~20222606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


hardline as a conduit is always a great idea easier to clean too


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by HARDLUCK88_@Apr 8 2011, 08:50 AM~20290562
> *hardline as a conduit is always a great idea easier to clean too
> *


Yea I like the way it looks. I think this came out good tho for my first time attempting something like this


----------



## manu samoa (Nov 2, 2005)

Bump for a good topic


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

> _Originally posted by manu samoa_@May 14 2011, 09:30 PM~20554451
> *Bump for a good topic
> *


good looking out homeboy :biggrin:


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by OUTHOPU_@Jan 1 2011, 11:17 AM~19474222
> *Yep. Have to run the wires first.
> If you use a quality bender the tube will not pinch the wire. The wire isn't a super tight fit it's just that once you bend the tube you can't push it through the bends.
> *


I pre-bent mine first and then ran the wires thru... wasn't hard


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

> _Originally posted by wannabelowrider_@Mar 30 2011, 07:27 PM~20222606
> *
> 
> 
> ...


those tabs r nice!


----------



## cashmoneyspeed (Jun 21, 2005)

> _Originally posted by spike90fleetwood_@May 15 2011, 02:37 PM~20557232
> *those tabs r nice!
> *


x2 I've been looking for something just like that.


----------



## OUTHOPU (Feb 24, 2006)

> _Originally posted by spike90fleetwood_@May 15 2011, 02:36 PM~20557229
> *I pre-bent mine first and then ran the wires thru... wasn't hard
> 
> 
> ...


Thats because you using 1/4" line. I was refering to 3/16" line when I made that post. Try doing that with 3/16" line and you will sing a different tune.


----------



## spike90fleetwood (Jan 13, 2007)

very true... i also am running both wires thru the tube


----------



## lgh1157 (Jan 11, 2005)

BTTT 

Old i know , , , but some nice ideas on here, . . . . . :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

L


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

Good lookin out. I needed it as well.
Althou i need to clean up the oil right now rather than the wiring...LOL


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

:thumbsup:


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

spike90fleetwood said:


> those tabs r nice!


A buddy of mine made those tabs for me. I originally wanted one more on the bottom too but one on each pump holds fine


----------



## dogbonekustoms (Feb 7, 2012)

are they stainless? I have some junk pieces i might try.


----------



## lgh1157 (Jan 11, 2005)

I found these, 12 for $16.99, they also have the double clamps for fuel and brake lines etc. pretty rad

Not my company :biggrin:

http://guiltybydesign.net/product_info.php?products_id=452&osCsid=4379e1ebce0ed5a24b0134e409f92581


----------



## 94060 (Aug 27, 2012)

how do u guys mount the pumps an noids to the rack? is it by clamps for tha pumps?


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

dogbonekustoms said:


> are they stainless? I have some junk pieces i might try.


Yup, they're stainless. He actually made on tab out of two and tig welded them together. I don't recall what exactly he used.


----------



## wannabelowrider (Mar 14, 2008)

lgh1157 said:


> I found these, 12 for $16.99, they also have the double clamps for fuel and brake lines etc. pretty rad
> 
> Not my company :biggrin:
> 
> http://guiltybydesign.net/product_info.php?products_id=452&osCsid=4379e1ebce0ed5a24b0134e409f92581


Those are badass. I looked for some like that but found nothing :thumbsup:


----------



## BrownAzt3ka (May 4, 2008)

Switchez&Chrome said:


> how do u guys mount the pumps an noids to the rack? is it by clamps for tha pumps?


*self tapping screws holds the solenoids down, and 3/8-16 bolts or studs for the base of the pumps...*


----------



## 93flee (Aug 29, 2012)

To the top


----------

